# Day of the Tentacle Remastered für PC und PS4 angekündigt



## MaxFalkenstern (23. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Day of the Tentacle Remastered für PC und PS4 angekündigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Day of the Tentacle Remastered für PC und PS4 angekündigt


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ja, und nochmals ja!!! Endlich!

Hoffentlich wie Monkey Island 1&2 auch mit Originalversion. 

Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## Exar-K (23. Oktober 2015)

Monkey Island zeigt wie solche Neuauflagen gelingen können.
Wenn Day of the Tentacle eine ähnliche Qualität erreicht, wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## Desotho (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag sowas und werde es mir zu 99% auch kaufen.
Wer das nicht mag kann ja einfach bei ScummVM bleiben.


----------



## BiJay (23. Oktober 2015)

Monkey Island war eine der wenigen HD Remakes, die mir auch wirklich gefallen haben. Wäre schön, wenn Day of the Tentacle da anschließen könnte, da es mein Lieblings Point & Click Adventure ist.


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Oktober 2015)

Aber was ist mit Maniac Masion? Bekommen wir das auch?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Oktober 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit Maniac Masion? Bekommen wir das auch?



Das müsste ja dann in Weird Eds Computer integriert sein, wie beim klassischen DOTT.
Das Remaster finde ich persönlich überflüssig, da die Grafik doch noch absolut ansehnlich ist, genau wie z.B. bei Sam und Max. ich liebe den Grafikstil einfach.


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2015)

Oh Klasse, ein neues, altes Lucasarts Highlight! Und wie Monkey Island und den anderen Adventures von Double Fine wandert das dan sicher auch irgendwann auf's iPad.  

Apropos Lucasarts, Loom und die Indiana Jones Reihe wären auch tolle Remaster Kandidaten.  
Hat Double Fine die Rechte an allen Adventures gekauft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mit den LA-Originalen immer noch gut leben. Ob ich mir jetzt auch die HD-Variante von DotT holen werde?... Bin mir da nicht sicher.

Lieber wäre mir die vollvertonte Version von "Indy 4" mit deutschen Texten. 
Wenn HD-Neuauflagen, dann von allem was vor MI1 herauskam, denn da tut die Klötzchen-Grafik dem heutigen Spielerauge nicht wirklich gut. ^^


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Werd ich mir fix holen - finde leider meine alten Datenträger nicht mehr und an die Spiele kommt man jetzt ja nicht mehr ganz so einfach ran.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2015)

Könnte man es mögen wenn man es im Original nie gespielt hat?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Könnte man es mögen wenn man es im Original nie gespielt hat?



Klar.


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Werd ich mir fix holen - finde leider meine alten Datenträger nicht mehr und an die Spiele kommt man jetzt ja nicht mehr ganz so einfach ran.



Ich hab noch die Lucasarts Gold Box. DotT ist aber nicht dabei und leider bringen 3 1/2" Disketten für Amiga nicht mehr gar so viel.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich hab noch die Lucasarts Gold Box. DotT ist aber nicht dabei und leider bringen 3 1/2" Disketten für Amiga nicht mehr gar so viel.



^^
Amiga mit dem PC kreuzen 

Hatte es mal aus dem Magazin Bestseller Games - aber leider ist die CD auch irgendwo ins Nirvana verschwunden.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Oktober 2015)

Da freu ich mich auch drauf.

Jedoch müsste ein gewisser Reporter auch mal in einem Remaster die Welt retten


----------



## rookyrook (23. Oktober 2015)

Super! Jetzt noch Indi 3 als Remake... und.. und.. und


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Könnte man es mögen wenn man es im Original nie gespielt hat?



Oh Du beneidenswertes Geschöpf. Allein für so manches Adventure wünsche ich mir den Neuralisator aus Men in Black.


----------



## smutjesmooth (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Könnte man es mögen wenn man es im Original nie gespielt hat?



Wenn die Version gut ist solltest du es dir auf jeden Fall kaufen. Das ist Videospielgeschichte vom Feinsten der Titel. Dieses Spiel sollte jeder Spieler mal gespielt haben.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Oktober 2015)

feine sache!


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wenn die Version gut ist solltest du es dir auf jeden Fall kaufen. Das ist Videospielgeschichte vom Feinsten der Titel. Dieses Spiel sollte jeder Spieler mal gespielt haben.



Sofern es eine halbwegs moderne Steuerung bietet werde ich das wohl in Erwägung ziehen. Diese alte Methode die ich so von Screenshots kenne sagt mir eher weniger zu.


----------



## MrFob (23. Oktober 2015)

Ha, wahrscheinlich hat Tim Schafer einen Zettel mit "Jeder sollte mal Day Of The Tentacle gespielt haben" in George Washingtons Vorschlagbox geworfen und nun bekommt er sein Remaster mit oeffentlichen Mitteln finanziert. 

Ist auf jeden Fall ne feine Sache. Nur eine Frage: Heist das jetzt, dass Maniac Mansion jetzt auch ein Remaster bekommt, so dass man es dann im selben Pixel Grafik Stil wie das original DOTT auf Weird Eds Computer im HD DOTT spielen kann?


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sofern es eine halbwegs moderne Steuerung bietet  werde ich das wohl in Erwägung ziehen. Diese alte Methode die ich so von  Screenshots kenne sagt mir eher weniger zu.



Point & Click halt - weiß nicht, was man an nem Point & Click Adventure großartig anders machen sollte von der Steuerung her.
Könnt mir noch nen kontextsensitiven Cursor wie bei MI Remastered vorstellen, aber im Grunde wirds wohl bei P&C bleiben denk ich.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Point & Click halt - weiß nicht, was man an nem Point & Click Adventure großartig anders machen sollte von der Steuerung her.
> Könnt mir noch nen kontextsensitiven Cursor wie bei MI Remastered vorstellen, aber im Grunde wirds wohl bei P&C bleiben denk ich.



Bewegung mit WASD, gängige Befehle per rechter Maustaste oder Scrollrad durchschalten, Befehle per Spracheingabe, Touchscreenunterstützung (Läuft z.B.super per ScummVm auf Handys)


----------



## lars9401 (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sie nur die Grafik ändern, dann lohnt es sich nicht. Das kann man auch über die Einstellungen bei ScummVM so ähnlich aussehen lassen.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Point & Click halt - weiß nicht, was man an nem Point & Click Adventure großartig anders machen sollte von der Steuerung her.
> Könnt mir noch nen kontextsensitiven Cursor wie bei MI Remastered vorstellen, aber im Grunde wirds wohl bei P&C bleiben denk ich.



Also ich brauch auf jeden Fall Multiplayer, nen Seasonpass und Mikrotransaktionen. Sonst kann das ja keinen Spaß machen!

Spaß beiseite. Ein kontextsensitiver Cursor und eine Hotspotanzeige würden wohl eine Menge ausmachen und vielleicht kann man ja auch mit der rechten Maustaste was praktisches anstellen.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also ich brauch auf jeden Fall Multiplayer, nen Seasonpass und Mikrotransaktionen. Sonst kann das ja keinen Spaß machen!



Aber nur, wenns mindestens 120€ kostet in der UberEdition - sonst kann das nix gescheites sein 

Weiß nicht, ob du die Remakes von Monkey Island kennst, aber ich denke, das könnte ein ganz guter Indikator dafür sein, wie Day of the Tentacle dann aussehen könnte steuerungstechnisch.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2015)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur die Grafik ändern, dann lohnt es sich nicht. Das kann man auch über die Einstellungen bei ScummVM so ähnlich aussehen lassen.



Was soll man denn sonst ändern? Einfach höhere Auflösung, evtl. die Musik und Sprachausgabe und guter Qualität neu aufnehmen. Gerade die Lucas Arts Adventures sind meiner Meinung nach inhaltlich und spielerisch so gut gealtert, dass da eigentlich nichts überarbeitet werden muss.

Meiner Meinung nach muss auch technisch nichts geändert werden, ich spiele auch Monkey Island 1 & 2 am liebsten in der Originalversion mit ScummVM, aber für Spieler ohne Nostalgiebonus ist ne höhere Auflösung und Tonqualität dann doch ne nette Sache, finde ich.




golani79 schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenns mindestens 120€ kostet in der UberEdition - sonst kann das nix gescheites sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz am Anfang einfach den Diamant-DLC für 99.00 USD (oder 109,99 EUR) kaufen und der Abspann läuft gleich über den Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ganz am Anfang einfach den Diamant-DLC für 99.00 USD (oder 109,99 EUR) kaufen und der Abspann läuft gleich über den Bildschirm



Coole Sache - dann muss man sich nicht mit diesen lästigen Rätseln rumärgern


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Coole Sache - dann muss man sich nicht mit diesen lästigen Rätseln rumärgern



Eben. Wer gerne selbst spielen möchte, aber keine Lust hat, die Rätsel zu lösen, kann auch jeden Gegenstand im Spiel (bis auf den Diamanten natürlich) einzeln für 4.99 USD (oder 5,99 EUR) kaufen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (23. Oktober 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, ja, und nochmals ja!!! Endlich!
> 
> Hoffentlich wie Monkey Island 1&2 auch mit Originalversion.
> 
> Freue mich schon riesig!



Schmerzlich habe ich eine deutsche Vertonung bei den SEs der ersten beiden Teilen vermisst. O-Ton ist natürlich Pflicht, aber eine zusätzliche Vertonung auf Deutsch wäre toll gewesen. Norman Matt war als Guybrush immer sehr gut gewesen.

 DotT kann man gleich neu synchronisieren, die dt. Synchro war damals leider sehr schwach. Wird aber eh nicht passieren, leider.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenns mindestens 120€ kostet in der UberEdition - sonst kann das nix gescheites sein
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob du die Remakes von Monkey Island kennst, aber ich denke, das könnte ein ganz guter Indikator dafür sein, wie Day of the Tentacle dann aussehen könnte steuerungstechnisch.



Die habe ich in der Tat gespielt und auch gemocht. Der Stand würde mir persönlich ja für den Anfang reichen.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (23. Oktober 2015)

Yes, DoT..
Zusammen mit Freundin vor kurzem mal wieder so ziemlich alle alten lucasfilm adventures durchgezockt. Am kleinen eee mit scummVM, im Bett liegend.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht, zusammen zu rätseln und so! Konnt mich auch im Detail kaum an die Puzzles erinnern, lang ists her..^^

Konnte den HD remakes allerdings nie was abgewinnen, dafür lieb ich die alte Optik zu sehr! 
Find die HD Versionen allerdings Ok weil sie jungen Menschen den Zugang erleichtert zum MonkeyIsland-feeling(tm).
edit: noch jüngeren Menschen mein ich natürlich


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2015)

Das sollte mal ein Speed-Run-TEST werden, aber habe damals leider lauter kleinere Fehler gemacht.





__ Dailymotion
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xoii93

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zwar immer noch nicht Rekord, aber vor ein paar Wochen habe ich es noch mal versucht, dann in 31 statt 39 Minuten, dafür aber kein Fraps mitlaufen gehabt.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2015)

ich mag mich täuschen, aber wurde das remaster nicht schon vor einer halben ewigkeit angekündigt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich mag mich täuschen, aber wurde das remaster nicht schon vor einer halben ewigkeit angekündigt?


Nicht direkt angekündigt. Schaefer hatte öffentlich seinen Wunsch geäußert an einem DOTT-Remaster arbeiten zu wollen, aber da besaß er die Rechte dazu noch nicht. Diese muss er zwischenzeitlich erhalten haben, darum jetzt auch die offizielle Ankündigung.

So hab ich das noch in Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Oktober 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Das Remaster finde ich persönlich überflüssig, da die Grafik doch noch absolut ansehnlich ist, genau wie z.B. bei Sam und Max. ich liebe den Grafikstil einfach.



Natürlich! Ich habe auch bei Monkey Island Remaster nur ab und zu auf die neue Grafik geschaltet um zu sehen, wie Sachen umgesetzt wurden. War an sich sehr gut alles gemacht!

Die Hauptsache am Remaster ist für mich (und wahrscheinlich viele andere) ja, dass das Spiel ohne große Umschweife wieder lauffähig ist. (Meine alte DotT-Disc ist weg, irgendein blöder "Ausleiher" natürlich wieder mal...  )

Und natürlich sowieso ein ostendativer Pflichtkauf um die Entwickler zu mehr Adventures in dem Stil oder sogar Nachfolgern zu bewegen!


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die habe ich in der Tat gespielt und auch gemocht. Der Stand würde mir persönlich ja für den Anfang reichen.



Die waren allerdings von Telltale und Lucasfilms neu aufgelegt.

Double Fine hat bis jetzt nur Grim Fandango remastered. Das fand ich gar nicht schlecht, aber da war die Steuerung schon immer ohne Wortmenüs. Bin mal gespannt was sie bei DotT erneuern oder beibehalten.


----------



## golani79 (23. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt angekündigt. Schaefer hatte öffentlich seinen Wunsch geäußert an einem DOTT-Remaster arbeiten zu wollen, aber da besaß er die Rechte dazu noch nicht. Diese muss er zwischenzeitlich erhalten haben, darum jetzt auch die offizielle Ankündigung.
> 
> So hab ich das noch in Erinnerung behalten.



Bei 1:23:00 ca. - wurde eigentlich schon ziemlich fix bestätigt bei der PlayStation Keynote im Dezember 2014




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlRZ2UxAe0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2015)

Day of the Tentacle Is Getting Remastered


----------



## OutsiderXE (23. Oktober 2015)

Geil. ich hab's tatsächlich nie gespielt obwohl ich aus der Generation stamme und Adventures mag (aber man kann ja nicht alles spielen^^)


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Oktober 2015)

Werde ich mir dann auch holen. Man kommt ja heute sonst kaum noch an eine Version ran


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Werde ich mir dann auch holen. Man kommt ja heute sonst kaum noch an eine Version ran



Sehr traurig, aber wahr! Das gilt überhaupt für viel zu viele Spieleklassiker... 

(Und nein, ich bin dann doch nicht bereit 80 Euro oder mehr für eine blöde CD-ROM auf Ebay auszugeben.  )


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Abgesehen davon, daß die Urversion im Gegensatz zur Enhanced sicher nicht unter Win7 oder neuer laufen dürfte.


----------



## bundesgerd (23. Oktober 2015)

Die Urversion läuft super unter Win 7,8,10, Linux und Mac mittels ScummVM...sollte heutzutage aber jeder wissen


----------



## Rochus (24. Oktober 2015)

Einer meiner All-Time-Lieblinge!! Ich würde das Spiel aber gerne auf meinem iPad spielen. Und zwar mit der gleichen deutschen Sprachausgabe wie das Ur-Game!


----------



## billy336 (24. Oktober 2015)

Also mich stört der pixellook der Originalversion überhaupt nicht. 
Habe sogar noch die Disketten-version ohne Sprachausgabe (nur im intro mit den etwas anders klingenden Sprechern) 
Das Spiel ist aber heute noch richtig bombe. Die englische Version aber um einiges besser...
Achja, Win 10 mit dosbox bzw. ScummV kein Problem


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß die Urversion im Gegensatz zur Enhanced sicher nicht unter Win7 oder neuer laufen dürfte.



Läuft problemlos auf allen Pcs, Tablets und Smartphones per ScummVM. Die Touch-Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als mit der Maus.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Läuft problemlos auf allen Pcs, Tablets und Smartphones per ScummVM. Die Touch-Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als mit der Maus.



läuft scummvm "problemlos" auf ios? 
da hab ich so meine zweifel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> läuft scummm "problemlos" auf ios?
> da hab ich so meine zweifel.


Kann nur für Android sprechen, und da läuft es perfekt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann nur für Android sprechen, und da läuft es perfekt.



...weshalb ich ja auch explizit nach ios fragte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...weshalb ich ja auch explizit nach ios fragte.


Warum sollte es auf iOS schlechter laufen? Was spricht dafür?


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es auf iOS schlechter laufen? Was spricht dafür?



es geht nicht um "schlechter".
das problem dürfte eher sein, scummvm überhaupt erst auf einem ios-gerät zu installieren.


----------



## BiJay (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es geht nicht um "schlechter".
> das problem dürfte eher sein, scummvm überhaupt erst auf einem ios-gerät zu installieren.


Ja, auf iOS Geräten muss man jailbreaken, um ScummVM zu installieren. Dann funktioniert das Programm aber problemlos, habe selbst damit schon Day of the Tentacle auf meinem iPod Touch gespielt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (24. Oktober 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> läuft scummm "problemlos" auf ios?
> da hab ich so meine zweifel.



Da fragst Du leider genau den Falschen, Apple komme mir nur in Form von echten Früchten ins Haus.


----------

